# moving to spain



## teresa nunes (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi 
i am moving to Spain, Camposol, Mazarron, Costa Calida. Can anyone advise of a good reliable removal firm to transport my home contents from Grays, Essex I will need storage. I would prefer to store furnish in Costa Calida, rather than the Uk.
Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

teresa nunes said:


> Hi
> i am moving to Spain, Camposol, Mazarron, Costa Calida. Can anyone advise of a good reliable removal firm to transport my home contents from Grays, Essex I will need storage. I would prefer to store furnish in Costa Calida, rather than the Uk.
> Thanks


welcome:clap2:

come & ask your questions in the Spain bit

I'm not in the costa calida, so can't specifically help


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There! I've moved you and put you into Spain without the need for a removal company !!! I mean that I've moved your post into the Spanish forum LOL (so you should get some more replies)


Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome
How much do you have to move
Would you contemplate moving yourself to avoid the high costs?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We used AGS to move our stuff from the Czech Republic to Spain. They specialise in international removals and are not cheap.
We used a local firm to transport opur stuff from the UK to the CR. We took the lowest quote.
We will NEVER do that again. My advice is : use a reputable firm specialising in i_*nternational*_ removals.


----------

